# wtf does this mean???...feedback from customer



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

★★★★ and below 1 rating
“It's nice when drivers get out of the car when they arrive so we know if it is the person we are expecting.”

So now they want us to get out of the car and maybe jump up and down so that they know it's their driver. And soon drivers will have to present ID to be verified by the customer... These entitled customers are driving me nuts.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow. Uber really needs to make the pax pass a basic training course BEFORE requesting their first ride!


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Right. I just got a "5 star tip" from Uber recommending I open and close doors for passengers to ensure a 5* rating. Sorry, I'm not doing that for a $5 ride, or any ride for that matter. I'm UberX, not a limo


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Jon Janigo said:


> Right. I just got a "5 star tip" from Uber recommending I open and close doors for passengers to ensure a 5* rating. Sorry, I'm not doing that for a $5 ride, or any ride for that matter. I'm UberX, not a limo


Ha. Don't ever let anyone say uber doesn't tip. As a pax if an UberX driver got out and opened and closed the door for me I would "1 star" them for sure.

However, I do wonder what it must feel like to put all that effort in and still get no tip. Maybe they'll start a uber dumbass award. LMAO>


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's why they put our license plate number on the rider's app - that should serve as a unique identity. They should see (in my case) a Mazda with an Uber sticker in the windshield and a matching plate number. Triple verification.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Jon Janigo said:


> Right. I just got a "5 star tip" from Uber recommending I open and close doors for passengers to ensure a 5* rating. Sorry, I'm not doing that for a $5 ride, or any ride for that matter. I'm UberX, not a limo


In Chicago there's no way I'm abandoning my vehicle for even a split second. There are opportunists every 1/2 block - including Uber customers.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Yeah did you tell those morons that they can see what the make if the car is and photo via the app?


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

A couple weeks ago my tip was, "until you know the area, use GPS." wtf??? I've lived in this area since I was 4 yrs old. Learned to drive on these streets @ 15 yrs old. I know these streets. GPS is an assist, not primary. It's the control freaks that can't see my every move by GPS b/c I don't keep it on my dash, that have the problem. Oh well.... I got you from point A to B safely, is what matters.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

naplestom75 said:


> Yeah did you tell those morons that they can see what the make if the car is and photo via the app?


And flashers on waiting at exactly where they are and most of the time on the phone telling them " you idiot! I am seeing you from my car, I am the only car in the street, my flashers are on, just please see me!"


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It amazes me how many riders get into the wrong car. I'm like wtf, did you not double check first? It's especially infuriating when they get into the wrong car then leave a valuable item in it. We have no way of knowing which driver has it unless they write in to us and report it.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> It amazes me how many riders get into the wrong car. I'm like wtf, did you not double check first?


After I hit "Arrived" ... I always text my pax "Ready? Uber here. Look for the silver Infiniti with flashers on & ###### (plates)" ... the text also gives me a time stamp of when I arrived ... so my 5 minute countdown clock starts. But despite my clear text ... I still get pax trying to get in the wrong car. However, now I keep the doors locked until I verify that I have the correct pax & that I actually want to give them a ride ... helps to curb the pax that think they can eat, drink or smoke in my car. If the doors stay locked they can't get in until I've verified that there are only 4 riders and that none of these idiots are bringing food, open drinks or lit cigars/cigarettes into my clean car.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

For as long as there has been dispatch in whatever form it is (..and I stretch and use "dispatch" in a _very _*loose* sense, here) this has been a problem. Drivers pick up the incorrect customers and customers get into the incorrect vehicle. In the cab business, and indeed, in Uber Taxi, the driver still can be paid, at least. Uber does tell the drivers that if they pick up the wrong passenger, Uber can not pay them. There is additional risk if there is a collision, as, technically, if the incorrect passenger pays you, you are transporting for compensation off the Uber platform, so Uber's insurance policy, whatever it is or does, decidedly will not respond. Your own policy will not respond, either, as it contains an exclusion for transporting for compensation. (unless you have commercial insurance, already).


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Jon Janigo said:


> Right. I just got a "5 star tip" from Uber recommending I open and close doors for passengers to ensure a 5* rating. Sorry, I'm not doing that for a $5 ride, or any ride for that matter. I'm UberX, not a limo


I'm only doing this if its black or select. Ain't getting shit on an X request


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

My favorite review I got from uber was "I wish he offered water and mints" 

I seriously had water and mints in my car in plane sight and just because I didn't offer them to the rider I get a passive aggressive review! Lmao I'm weak! I seriously never have offered anything since. Uber riders can be unbelievablely entitled


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> After I hit "Arrived" ... I always text my pax "Ready? Uber here. Look for the silver Infiniti with flashers on & ###### (plates)" ... the text also gives me a time stamp of when I arrived ... so my 5 minute countdown clock starts. But despite my clear text ... I still get pax trying to get in the wrong car. However, now I keep the doors locked until I verify that I have the correct pax & that I actually want to give them a ride ... helps to curb the pax that think they can eat, drink or smoke in my car. If the doors stay locked they can't get in until I've verified that there are only 4 riders and that none of these idiots are bringing food, open drinks or lit cigars/cigarettes into my clean car.


6 months ago on this forum you would have been called everything short of a "sissy" for keeping your doors locked while assessing the situation at hand. I did it from day ONE. Not just anyone jumps in MY car.

My how times have changed in UberWorld.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Got one recently checking plates, asking pax name and then demanding I also tell her _my _name. If she didn't have her husband standing behind and holding their little kid I'd just cancelled and left. 4 stars.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> That's why they put our license plate number on the rider's app - that should serve as a unique identity. They should see (in my case) a Mazda with an Uber sticker in the windshield and a matching plate number. Triple verification.


Most riders are too stupid.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Red said:


> If she didn't have her husband standing behind and holding their little kid I'd just cancelled and left


I cancelled on a pax yesterday 'cause they didn't have a car seat for their kid ... actually, they were quite cool about the cancel.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Nice to see Uber drivers are turning into the same type of drivers they/you all complained cab drivers are.

You won't open doors.
Your trunks are full of trash.
You're cherry picking orders.
You're hanging around the airport.
You're hanging around the hotels.
You've learned how to "personalize" customers, and have figured out how to by-pass Uber.
You've learned how to "game" the system into Surge rates, which proves Uber drivers rip-off customers as much (or more) as cab drivers.

Yup....you've come a long way since the original line of BS that you're all here to "serve the customer."

"Hypocrisy," is a word you guys should look up in a dictionary.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Nice to see Uber drivers are turning into the same type of drivers they/you all complained cab drivers are.
> 
> You won't open doors.
> Your trunks are full of trash.
> ...


For $1.18 a mile, you damn right your list applies... You call it what you like. MY CAR, MY RULES.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> For $1.18 a mile, you damn right your list applies... You call it what you like. MY CAR, MY RULES.


For 95 cents a mile I won't pick up a wal mart pax. 
You spend 25 minutes on average grocery shopper. 
The most you get is a $4.00 fare and uber takes 40% of that!
I do charity. I donate cash, I volunteer but this is abuse to enrich billionaires. I won't do it.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> For $1.18 a mile, you damn right your list applies... You call it what you like. MY CAR, MY RULES.


But Uber (and their drivers) claimed they were offering some supposed wonderful service cabs weren't providing. And why would you even consider thrashing YOUR car for $1.18 a mile? It makes no sense?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> But Uber (and their drivers) claimed they were offering some supposed wonderful service cabs weren't providing. And why would you even consider thrashing YOUR car for $1.18 a mile? It makes no sense?


My Uber days have been over for 2 months since there are driver's sitting on every other corner... But hypothetically, if I was still driving, I would be selective. My car's interior has taken a beating.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> My Uber days have been over for 2 months since there are driver's sitting on every other corner... But hypothetically, if I was still driving, I would be selective. My car's interior has taken a beating.


Now I understand. Ya....here in Portland (they're still in a "trial" period) there are so many Uber drivers, nobody makes money. The ones that claim they do are telling fibs.

During the city hall meetings it was brought up over and over if the city didn't limit the number of cars, Uber drivers would be screwed.

Uber doesn't care....but the city should.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> ★★★★ and below 1 rating
> "It's nice when drivers get out of the car when they arrive so we know if it is the person we are expecting."
> 
> So now they want us to get out of the car and maybe jump up and down so that they know it's their driver. And soon drivers will have to present ID to be verified by the customer... These entitled customers are driving me nuts.


I've lined the roof of my SUV with marine ply. Climb on top and do star jumps in my black UBER Tee Shirt.

They appreciate the enthusiasm and it leaves No doubt in the minds of my riders!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> My Uber days have been over for 2 months since there are driver's sitting on every other corner... But hypothetically, if I was still driving, I would be selective. My car's interior has taken a beating.


So does our self-esteem!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Nice to see Uber drivers are turning into the same type of drivers they/you all complained cab drivers are.
> You won't open doors.
> Your trunks are full of trash.
> You're cherry picking orders.
> ...


I hate it when people generalize ... you should have said "some Uber drivers" ... that's kind of like saying all cabbies are bad

That said:

I open doors for all my pax; unless my p/u/d/o is at 4 Season, W, or JW... don't want to stiff those guys out of their tip
I don't cherry pick orders; however, there are some previous pax on my Black List ... and based on their previous behavior, they have been banned from my car
I have never hung around an airport; even when I drove a Black Car, except to p/u a regular
I don't hang around hotels, though I eat lunch & dinner regularly at 4 Seasons, W or JW (hence 2nd part of #1)
I have never bypassed Uber, in fact refused 2 such offers yesterday; as a 30+ year biz owner, I get cranky when anyone circumvents me and have a legal team to defend against it ... as such, I for one would never bypass Uber as there are 2 inherent risks "going off the meter" (1) unless you have Commercial Livery Insurance, you & pax are not covered for any accidents; and (2) unless you have City Limo permits, you're not legal to p/u "for hire" pax
I have never "gamed" the surge rates; frankly, I'd prefer to p/u pax during non-surge times; that said, Uber should increase the X fares to a "living wage" as transportation companies are not commodities ... look at the low-price leaders in aviation over the last 10 years (ATA, ValuJet, AirTran) ... all defunct. I do agree that surge can be viewed as a "rip off" by some; but it's a simple supply/demand equation ... if you don't want to pay surge ... wait or book other transport. Last night I took several pax who normally used X; but since it was just after the fireworks on July 4th and everybody wanted rides X surge was running 6.7 near downtown Austin, whereas Select was only 1.7 ... so creative people that didn't want to wait or pay the high X surge opted for Select rides. However, surge is no different than any other "commodity" or limited availability product ... it's simple economics ... if you book a flight say 3 weeks in advance, your ticket is far less than the person who bought a ticket at the airport on the day of the flight. Or if it's 110F in shade in Austin and some kid is selling water to people leaving a concert for a $1/bottle ... and then when he only has 2 bottles left they are $5/bottle ... it's not surge ... it's what the market will bear. We've sold domains for $100 and we've sold them for $25,000 ... it all depends on how bad someone wanted what we had for sale.
Most drivers drive to earn a living and in the process of driving they "serve the customer"; however, they are not driving to be a "servant", something that some pax do not get. And as far as earning a living goes; if Uber X rates were enough to make a living wage, then you'd probably find less of your so-called "BS" and a lot more courtesies from the drivers. Before you start throwing stones at the drivers trying to make a living; why don't you walk in the shoes of an Uber X driver for a month, and live off of only what you earn during that month ... remember to take out all your expenses (gas, tolls, car washes, water for pax, car maintenance, etc) ... and if you can actually make a living just on what you earn from Uber X ... and you follow steps 1-6 above .. then, and only then, do you have a leg to stand on. *I was going to say that you should do this for 3 months, but 1 month should suffice to get the point across and you can extrapolate from there. Bear in mind, I'm not even asking you to buy a new car using Uber's finance company - just to find out that not only did you pay sub-prime rates for the car; but that Uber cut the X rates after they leased you the car and then Uber doubled or tripled the number of cars in your city ... so even if you were paying too much for a sub-prime car you could have worked hard at the original X rates to cover the lease and "live" ... but now that the X rates were slashed and now that there are 3X as many cars on the road ... you'll have to work 60 hours/week to make ends meet -- if you can find the trips.
Maybe you need to look up "living wage & empathy".

Disclosure: While #7 doesn't apply directly to me, it does affect several friends.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Red said:


> Got one recently checking plates, asking pax name and then demanding I also tell her _my _name. If she didn't have her husband standing behind and holding their little kid I'd just cancelled and left. 4 stars.


She's aleady got all your info. If she wouldn't have given me her name first, I would have just took off - husband and brat or not.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> I hate it when people generalize ... you should have said "some Uber drivers" ... that's kind of like saying all cabbies are bad
> 
> That said:
> 
> ...


I wish you drive for us! 
Doubt we could top your gig, but still wish we could!!!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I wish you drive for us!
> Doubt we could top your gig, but still wish we could!!!


Thanks Tx rides ... I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Be Vewwwwy Vewwwwy careful leaving your car unattended! 

My favorite Limo story -San Antonio archives. I wish I could find the video. It was hilarious.

The pax was a Jersey guy. 
His "chokehold " left more than a few marks! Beat the slop out of him!

----------

Police in San Antonio, Texas, arrested Noe Ochoa, 21, after they said he tried to steal a Hummer limo. He was thwarted by the 15 passengers in the back of the limo celebrating a birthday party. The guest of honor, Kenneth Thornton, 28, crawled through the privacy window and put the suspect “in a choke hold” until the other passengers could pull him out of the vehicle. Ochoa appeared before a judge with a black eye and several cuts.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I hate it when people generalize ... you should have said "some Uber drivers" ... that's kind of like saying all cabbies are bad


As I have jumped the case, recently, of a few Uber drivers and users who have made broad, general and profiling statements about cab drivers, I _had_ to acknowledge this one. Just as I will take exception to those who profile cab drivers, I must take exception to my fellows who will profile UberX or limousine drivers. In addition, I _am_ also an UberX driver, albeit a _very sometime_ UberX driver. As you correctly state, not all Uber drivers are doing this, but there will be enough who do that it will make it hard for everyone. Some of this is due to the drivers, but Uber deserves its share of brickbats for loosening age of vehicle requirements and not looking at the vehicles, themselves. While Uber may assert that is has "partner garages", it is not unlikely that one could "sign off" on an inspection for a "consideration". Here, Uber will accept a Virginia State Inspection for any Washington Metropolitan Area vehicle as the "required annual safety inspection". It is required to accept pings in the Commonwealth of Virginia. As you go to a private facility for your Virginia Periodic Inspection, there are many from which you can choose. I am aware of more than one facility in Virginia that issues stickers for a "consideration".

No doubt, from your years in Law Enforcement, that the actions of a few spoil it for the majority who are decent. To be sure, you do not need to be in Law Enforcement to learn this; being in the edge-ah-muh-kayshinn business or even living life in general can teach you that. In Law Enforcement, I suspect that you see this played out more frequently and more poignantly.

For years, we legitimate cab drivers asserted that it was the illegals who were doing all of these things about which the public complained, and, which the poster to whom you replied delineated. Here, the illegals were mostly unlicenced drivers. The vehicle that they were driving was legitimate, it was the driver who _weren't_. The taxicab vehicle was legally registered, had a policy of insurance purchased and registered on it, was inspected and the like. The driver, however, had no hack licence (face). To be sure, a cab driven by an unlicenced driver was effectively uninsured, as there is an exclusion for an "unauthorised driver", but, as you are no doubt aware, in this country, as a general rule, it is the _vehicle_ that is insured, not the driver (the SR-22 is, of course, the exception). We pointed out to the Authorities that they were responsible for the illegals' continued presence on the street, as they had long been aware of them, but refused to do anything about them. They preferred to focus their "enforcement efforts" (READ: Harrassment) on the legitimate drivers. Every once in a while, someone in Enforcement had to do something to a specific illegal, as they were becoming quite brassy in their blatant violations. It got to the point where more than a few of them were sitting in line at the train station, where there is always a Hack Inspector. Further, every once in a while, the wrong person would get into the back seat of an illegal, something would go wrong, he would complain and complain loudly. This would prompt a momentary crackdown on illegals. I blame those in enforcement (Police and Hack Inspectors) less for this than I do the Government and Regulators, as enforcement can do only what the government that is serves tells it to do.

At any rate, along comes Uber. There is a bit of wrangling, but eventually, the D.C. Government lets it operate here. These illegals now see a way out. To be sure, mostly they were left alone, but even they knew that they would be bothered on occasion, and, it could happen at some point that the government actually might have to do something about it. Why risk it? Now you can work, still, although you must respond mostly to electronic summonses rather than street hails, but, a customer is a customer. To be sure, some of those guys will do street hails, but the Police and Hack Inspectors here will pop them for it. Uber here makes a big deal about UberX and Uber Black's not accepting street hails and has threatened any who do it with de-activation.

All of those illegals are now legitimate, thanks to Uber. They have carried their public-mistreating habits into their new, parallel carreer. These illegals are a minority among UberX and Uber Black drivers, but there are enough of them that the users have been complaining for some time because the odds are high that eventually a user will get one of these former illegals, if he submits enough orders. You tend to forget about the routine experiences, but you remember the egregious. It is these illegals who are practicing many of the habits that the guy to whom you replied delineated. To be sure, there are others who practice those habits, as well, as you can read in their posts. Still, the majority of us either understand the concept of customer service due to our backgrounds, or learn it _very quickly_. I have run across more than one Uber Taxi user here who figured out that most the taxi drivers left here are the decent majority so they came back to us, albeit on the Uber platform, preferring us to these former illegals. Uber's main selling point has always been convenience.

As for discount airlines, you did mention the last ten years, but there was the worst of all, which disappeared a number of years past that _stayed_ in trouble with the FAA, People Express, known to its employees, customers and investors as *The People's Distress.*


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I hate it when people generalize ... you should have said "some Uber drivers" ... that's kind of like saying all cabbies are bad
> 
> <trimmed down to size>
> 
> Disclosure: While #7 doesn't apply directly to me, it does affect several friends.


Uber waltzed to town claiming all cabs did this and that without so much as a bat of their eye. The cab that picks me up is a 4 month old Ford Flex with every possible option Ford offers. Yet it gets grouped in with "all cabs"

Welcome to the real world.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> For 95 cents a mile I won't pick up a wal mart pax.
> You spend 25 minutes on average grocery shopper.
> The most you get is a $4.00 fare and uber takes 40% of that!
> I do charity. I donate cash, I volunteer but this is abuse to enrich billionaires. I won't do it.


Easy.....

Some Walmart peeps have class. Lol


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> ★★★★ and below 1 rating
> "It's nice when drivers get out of the car when they arrive so we know if it is the person we are expecting."
> 
> So now they want us to get out of the car and maybe jump up and down so that they know it's their driver. And soon drivers will have to present ID to be verified by the customer... These entitled customers are driving me nuts.


They have a pic of the car and the license plate number. If they are that stupid they can't find the right car, they should be at the bus stop as bus' are more easily identified.

This is what happens when you give bus peeps a private driver. They just can comprehend such a complex way of getting around


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> This is what happens when you give bus peeps a private driver. They just can comprehend such a complex way of getting around


......or subway riders. I have found that most of my UberX customers are people who never would use a taxi, anyhow. They hate the subway, but are not willing to pay for a taxi to get off it. They will, however, pay for a basic UberX. When the surge hits, each one has a different way of dealing with it. Some actually will go back to the subway rather than pay surge. Some will take it, surge, or no--it becomes a habit more quickly that they realise. Some even do become taxi riders, where Uber does offer taxis. Once the surge hits a certain level, somewhere between 1,4 and 1,7 here, the advantages of UberX over Uber Taxi begin to diminish to the point that the taxi has an advantage over UberX.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Red said:


> Got one recently checking plates, asking pax name and then demanding I also tell her _my _name. If she didn't have her husband standing behind and holding their little kid I'd just cancelled and left. 4 stars.


? She has your picture. You have nothing on her. I would make her tell me MY name AND her name!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ......or subway riders. I have found that most of my UberX customers are people who never would use a taxi, anyhow. They hate the subway, but are not willing to pay for a taxi to get off it. They will, however, pay for a basic UberX. When the surge hits, each one has a different way of dealing with it. Some actually will go back to the subway rather than pay surge. Some will take it, surge, or no--it becomes a habit more quickly that they realise. Some even do become taxi riders, where Uber does offer taxis. Once the surge hits a certain level, somewhere between 1,4 and 1,7 here, the advantages of UberX over Uber Taxi begin to diminish to the point that the taxi has an advantage over UberX.


What are the X rates there? Here, you'd have to be at 3.0 surge to hit taxi rates.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JaguaGirl said:


> A couple weeks ago my tip was, "until you know the area, use GPS." wtf??? I've lived in this area since I was 4 yrs old. Learned to drive on these streets @ 15 yrs old. I know these streets. GPS is an assist, not primary. It's the control freaks that can't see my every move by GPS b/c I don't keep it on my dash, that have the problem. Oh well.... I got you from point A to B safely, is what matters.


Those weekly Lyft summaries are quite sad actually. I've seen comments of "OMG, this was the best Lyft driver I had yet! He knew what was going on in the neighborhood and we had a great conversation". Along with maybe a comment of "Very laid back and friendly driver. Great music". If you scroll down under the "4* and below" section you might find "The worst driver I've had yet. Very rude. Worse than a cab driver!" (I know that was from the ***** I drove 2 miles for in bumper to bumper 11mph traffic to pick up, waited 6 minutes on a narrow street for, came out with that ghetto girl scowl on her face, got the "pffft" when I said hello and greeted her by name, didn't say a word the entire way (fine with me) then pipes up at the last 2 turns to command her shortcut where there's no traffic and tells me to "Turn right at the next corner!" I looked her square in the eye and said "We're going to xxx Addison St, right?". "Addison is to the LEFT from here!". Her reply to MY command was "OMG, seriously?". I said "Yeah". The worst comments are from those that got out of your car and walked across the street with their tail between their legs.

I will occasionally let a person smoke in my car. Long ride, windows/sunroof open, rare but I might allow. One (only one) the day after commented "Car smelled like smoke. I feel like I just came out of an Indiana casino". So she goes to Indiana casinos. Klassy. Take a limo with your oxygen tank in tow to the casino next time then.

I eventually ignored those stupid weekly summaries.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Those weekly Lyft summaries are quite sad actually. I've seen comments of "OMG, this was the best Lyft driver I had yet! He knew what was going on in the neighborhood and we had a great conversation". Along with maybe a comment of "Very laid back and friendly driver. Great music". If you scroll down under the "4* and below" section you might find "The worst driver I've had yet. Very rude. Worse than a cab driver!" (I know that was from the ***** I drove 2 miles for in bumper to bumper 11mph traffic to pick up, waited 6 minutes on a narrow street for, came out with that ghetto girl scowl on her face, got the "pffft" when I said hello and greeted her by name, didn't say a word the entire way (fine with me) then pipes up at the last 2 turns to command her shortcut where there's no traffic and tells me to "Turn right at the next corner!" I looked her square in the eye and said "We're going to xxx Addison St, right?". "Addison is to the LEFT from here!". Her reply to MY command was "OMG, seriously?". I said "Yeah". The worst comments are from those that got out of your car and walked across the street with their tail between their legs.
> 
> I will occasionally let a person smoke in my car. Long ride, windows/sunroof open, rare but I might allow. One (only one) the day after commented "Car smelled like smoke. I feel like I just came out of an Indiana casino". So she goes to Indiana casinos. Klassy. Take a limo with your oxygen tank in tow to the casino next time then.
> 
> I eventually ignored those stupid weekly summaries.


I tend to ignore them & ratings, anymore. However, Über just started to issue "tips..." That's why it comes to mind.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JaguaGirl said:


> I tend to ignore them & ratings, anymore. However, Über just started to issue "tips..." That's why it comes to mind.


Ah....I would ignore those too. Are they allowing drivers to issue "tips" for riders too? Some of those Lyft comments were so trivial, I had to pull over and fire back on just about every other rider.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> What are the X rates there? Here, you'd have to be at 3.0 surge to hit taxi rates.


The base UberX rate is $1,06/mile and twenty-cents per minute, here.

The taxi rates are $3,50 on the drop and $2,16/mile.

You must remember that Uber charges time and distance simultaneously while the meter charges distance at speeds above ten MPH and time below that, but it does not charge time and distance simultaneously except at speeds under ten MPH. In some suburban jurisdictions, if the meter is in the *HIRE* mode, it does not charge mileage while it is charging time for slow speed, but in the District of Columbia it does continue to charge mileage while it is charging time for slow speed. The average speed for a taxicab here over a ten hour shift is sixteen to twenty two MPH.

_Business Insider_ did a study recently comparing UberX rates to taxi rates to see when UberX surge equalled the taxi. It assumed something like fifteen minutes for a ten mile trip: overly optimistic within the District of Columbia. At any rate, it determined that when the surge hits 1,2, here, it is the same as a taxi. My experience does not support that (I drive both UberX and Uber Taxi). In my experience, somewhere between 1,4 and 1,7 would be more accurate. In fact, these are generally the numbers that most Uber "surge players" use to determine when they choose Uber Taxi over UberX. They set a personal threshold somewhere between 1,4 and 1,7. When the surge hits their personal threshold, they choose Uber Taxi. As long as it stays below that, they choose UberX.

Funny, in New York City, _Business Insider_ determined that the UberX base rate is more expensive than a taxi. Perhaps some of our New York City drivers could confirm or deny.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Nice to see Uber drivers are turning into the same type of drivers they/you all complained cab drivers are.


 Yeah, it's called "capitalism".



phillipzx3 said:


> You won't open doors.


At 1/2 of regular Taxi rate - no, we don't.



phillipzx3 said:


> Your trunks are full of trash.


 That is a very bold statement. My personal vehicle is in mint condition and is always clean in and out.



phillipzx3 said:


> You're cherry picking orders.


 Yes, we do, because see #1.



phillipzx3 said:


> You're hanging around the airport.


 What's wrong with that?



phillipzx3 said:


> You're hanging around the hotels.


 And your point is?



phillipzx3 said:


> You've learned how to "personalize" customers, and have figured out how to by-pass Uber.


 It's nothing personal, just business.



phillipzx3 said:


> You've learned how to "game" the system into Surge rates, which proves Uber drivers rip-off customers as much (or more) as cab drivers.


 Yes, because see # 1.



phillipzx3 said:


> "Hypocrisy," is a word you guys should look up in a dictionary.


 "Capitalism".


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> After I hit "Arrived" ... I always text my pax "Ready? Uber here. Look for the silver Infiniti with flashers on & ###### (plates)" ... the text also gives me a time stamp of when I arrived ... so my 5 minute countdown clock starts. But despite my clear text ... I still get pax trying to get in the wrong car. However, now I keep the doors locked until I verify that I have the correct pax & that I actually want to give them a ride ... helps to curb the pax that think they can eat, drink or smoke in my car. If the doors stay locked they can't get in until I've verified that there are only 4 riders and that none of these idiots are bringing food, open drinks or lit cigars/cigarettes into my clean car.


I have never had the wrong person actually get into my car. I have never had anyone stupid enough to bring their lit cigarette into my car. I have never had anyone bring food into my car. If anyone did any of those things I would have no problems telling them to kindly step from my vehicle. In the case of a lit cigarette it would be more along the lines of, "get the f*** out of my car with that sh*t NOW."


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

"Which house is it?"

"The one with the tree"

And every single house on the block has a tree


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> "Which house is it?"
> 
> "The one with the tree"
> 
> And every single house on the block has a tree


"Right up by the sign"......

Um, there's a No Parking sign, Handicapped Parking sign, Street Cleaning 3rd Tuesday sign, Stay Off My F'n Lawn sign, a Stop sign, Save The Whales sign, For Sale sign, One Way sign, Obama sign, Ped X-ing sign and Watch For Falling Brick sign all on the same 1/2 block.

I did get the "tree" thing on a pitch black dark street with another 59 trees though.

Or I like "the one with the blue door" on a dark street with 30 other 3-flats too.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

- Sign, sign, everywhere a sign. Blockin' out the scenery, breakin' my mind. Do this, don't do that, can't you read the sign?


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> I cancelled on a pax yesterday 'cause they didn't have a car seat for their kid ... actually, they were quite cool about the cancel.


In NYC car seats are not required in taxis and limos so I'm used to driving kids without them. They may even have had one, I don't even remember. Was too busy persuading miss congeniality while others were loading in.


----------

